# How do I reassemble a springer?



## retro (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi,

I need to learn how to reassemble a Schwinn Phantom springer.  Couldn't find anything when I searched.  Is there an illustrated diagram available somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## retro (Aug 13, 2010)

Anybody?  Am I the only one here that's taken the main spring assembly apart and forgotten how it all goes back together?  I'm talking about the main spring that has the long bolt running through the middle of it with the 3  nuts.  

I took it apart a couple weeks ago to clean it and now I'm having difficulty getting it back together and was hoping there might be an online illustrated diagram of the assembly.  

Or maybe this isn't the correct forum to ask this type of question.  I don't know...


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi retro, I think you're in the right place, these guys have an amazing amount of experience but like all of us these days they are busy. It is frustrating to take things apart and forget how they go back together. One of the best suggestions I've seen on this site is to take pictures before, during, and after taking things apart. That having been said, have I done it? :oUm...no...but I'm gonna' start from now on! Good luck and remember, where there is a will there is a way! Let us know how it goes, I'm curious about this because My Mom's bike has a springer that I would like to take apart and clean.  Thanks, and welcome to the CABE!

Oh, and we would love to see pictures of your bike!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome ya newb! Meet the search function. I remembered this thread. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ing-through-google-patents..&highlight=google

http://www.google.com/patents?id=l8JrAAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&dq=spring fork&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## retro (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the links!  That's exactly what I needed.  I'm sure I'll be back here often for more great information, good ideas and useful tips & tricks.  

As far as pictures goes, at this stage, it's just a pile of rusty old parts mixed with some repop items but I'll take some pics and chronical the _ressurection_ as I go along.

Thanks again!


----------

